# Most Memorable Scenes



## Sedaiv (Aug 26, 2010)

We all know there are scenes taht live in our hearts and minds as epic. They're truly unforgettable and always, ALWAYS spark some sort of emotional response from you. Mine is from Star Wars.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

I wont post videos since most of the memorable scenes I like are spoilerific

The last twenty minutes of *Blade Runner* are to me the most intense and well done twenty minutes in cinema.  Visually astounding, emotionally gripping, and intense as hell.  Not to mention that great ending

The bathroom brawl in *Eastern Promises*

The baptism scene in *There Will Be Blood*

I really liked the finale to *Lost in Translation*, I'm a sucker for things like that

Marvin's accident in *Pulp Fiction*

The antagonist in *High and Low* visiting the drug den with all the women


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 26, 2010)

The whole Bathhouse sequence in Spirited Away. I can't even describe the feeling I get watching that part... the whole movie really but that part specifically stands out.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmsrO8xpe-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBR43P-BqDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 26, 2010)

despite not remembering much about the austrian movie angst, I always remember the diner scenes with the girls and the insanely interesting way he chewed the sausage.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

That dinner scene is *Rachel Getting Married* is also another one I really liked, it's so uncomfortably suffocating


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2010)

The scene in Jurassic Park 2 when the RV thing goes off the cliff.

Couldn't find it on youtube but this will suffice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdkdQtlF-RU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvtOkDSZRA4[/YOUTUBE]

bad quality, but still a great scene.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 27, 2010)

Great movies by everyone. I'll probably get stoned for it but I also like


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zCtgM1hWcUY[/YOUTUBE]

Morgan Freeman can narrate my life anytime. 

[YOUTUBE]1rjtkqs3WLM[/YOUTUBE]

Oh man, I remember when my mom just rented the DVd, and having never heard of it, i was like, wtf is this? (the cover was really lame) Popped it in one morning, and was on the edge of my seat through the entire movie, and then this scene came on and knocked me off it. To this day, I never step outside without a pen.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know why, I couldn't tell you why, but something about this scene is absolutely captivating and one of the best parts of the whole movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u96fB_aoVdk[/YOUTUBE]

I'm rather fond of this one, visually


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 27, 2010)

Cut a little short but it's the only one I could find quickly on youtube.


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FCluvKZ1-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYHIxZQv7Iw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Evoked an all new emotion in me.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yab9fyO3M14[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUvV0BOiE6E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

That Sea Bass Character is played by my favourite player of time and now a president of the Boston Bruins, Hall of Famer, Cam Neely.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llREhQB861M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee13oq72JB0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqdxy43ctaA&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skylark (Aug 28, 2010)

Did anyone else just LOVE this part? xD

I learned alot from this.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 28, 2010)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u96fB_aoVdk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm rather fond of this one, visually



God Kill Bill was full of amazing scenes


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it had one of my favorite end credit sequences
[YOUTUBE]aA7yJ4HjGAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh god that finale, just amazing


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 29, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee13oq72JB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqdxy43ctaA&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]



Those are really good. Here's another good one. This is the reason I <3 Taken so much


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 29, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Those are really good. Here's another good one. This is the reason I <3 Taken so much


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

When Chihiro and Haku find out how they are connected in *Spirited Away*


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2010)

From LotR,

[YOUTUBE]20w-nuLcneU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xoZwA5SF1Go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 29, 2010)

From Blue Velvet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMg47ABzINw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb1ewpT9WTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't find the whole scene on Youtube. but

The Entire Casa Cristo race in Speed Racer is amazing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw28ijadUSs[/YOUTUBE]


Couldn't find the exact scene I wanted.  I was thinking of the scene where Jones and Harris are sitting in the church and it's raining, and the rain is coming through the roof.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xTQD9O0ydc[/YOUTUBE]


Best example of what Sherlock Holmes is all about.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_5adzpdkdw[/YOUTUBE]

 Shakespeare should have been listed on the first page of this thread, damn it... This speech is fucking timeless.




I also wanted to post a scene from the movie 'Bent' about a homosexual man sent to the concentration camps.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2010)

I've a lot of precious memories from old Hong Kong movies, when they were still great.

[YOUTUBE]8Dy-Y4qZEL4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]V2mrWYWvyOQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Zqs6BkEnkH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

